# DVD Menü für mehrere DVD's



## Brucewolf (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Es gibt folgende Situation:

- ich habe mit Adobe Premiere 1.5 zwei große .m2v und die zugehörigen .wav Dateien erstellt.

- ich will ein DVD-Menü kreieren und habe mich darüber auch schon schlau gemacht, was denn so in Frage kommt und daraufhin auch schon demos ausprobiert. TEMPGENC scheint mir eine einfache und gute Wahl zu sein, DOCH, ich müsste im Voraus wissen, ob es möglich ist damit mehrere DVD's zu verknüpfen?

folgende Struktur soll später erstellt sein:

1. Hauptmenü - Auswahl Film ein o. zwei - wenn Film eins -> DVD 1 einlegen (falls nicht schon drin), wenn Film zwei -> DVD 2 (bitte DVD 2 einlegen)

2. In dem jeweiligen Untermenü sollte dann das Kapitelmenü sein.

3. Wenn Film 1 (DVD1) abgespielt wurde, sollte eine Meldung kommen "DVD 2 einlegen" --> daraufhin dann direkt im Film weiterspielen. Falls Nur die DVD 2 am Anfang eingelegt wird, sollte das Menü der DVD angezeigt werden und somit die Kapitel.

Ich freue mich auch eure Hilfe!

PS: Kapitel kann ich ja, soweit ich das gesehen habe auch mit TEMPGENC erstellen oder? - denn die Funktionen sind in der Trial nicht alle funktionstüchtig 

Viele Grüße Brucewolf


----------



## darkframe (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wenn Du mit TMPGENC das Programm "TMPGEnc Authoring Works 4" meinst: Ja, grundsätzlich ist das möglich, wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, warum Du das so kompliziert machen willst.

Na, hier mal genauer:
Disk 1 enthält:
*Hauptmenü:* enthält Links zu "Filmstart Film 1", "Kapitelmenü Film 1", "Hinweisseite zu Diskwechsel"
*Kapitelmenü:* eine oder mehrere Menüseiten mit Links zu den Kapiteln in Film 1
*Hinweisseite:* eine Menüseite, die den Text "Bitte Disk 2 einlegen" enthält

Disk 2 sieht dann genauso aus, nur das hier natürlich anstatt der 1 eine 2 stehen muss und umgekehrt, also "Filmstart Film 2" usw., aber "Bitte Disk 1 einlegen".

Du könntest aber auch einfach 2 DVDs ohne die zusätzliche Hinweisseite erzeugen und sie entsprechend beschriften.

Was Du unter Punkt 3 beschreibst, funktioniert nur teilweise (ob das mit dem TMPGEnc Authoring Programm auch geht, weiß ich aber nicht). Bei vielen Authoring-Programmen kann man auswählen, was am Ende des Films passieren soll. Bei Dir wäre das der Sprung zu der Hinweisseite zum Diskwechsel. Wie gesagt, ob man das bei TMPGEnc Authoring Works auch einstellen kann, weiß ich nicht. Was aber definitiv nicht geht ist, dass die neu eingelegte DVD nach erfolgtem Wechsel sofort mit dem Film weitermacht. Das ginge nur dann, wenn auf der DVD kein Menü vorhanden wäre, aber da Du ja ein Menü haben willst, klappt das Ganze nicht. Ein Player zeigt *immer* erst das Menü an. Da lässt sich auch nichts programmieren, weil beim Diskwechsel alle internen Register des Players "resetted" werden.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



Brucewolf hat gesagt.:


> 3. Wenn Film 1 (DVD1) abgespielt wurde, sollte eine Meldung kommen "DVD 2 einlegen" --> daraufhin dann direkt im Film weiterspielen.


Am Ende des letzten Kapitels eine Sprungmarke zur Hinweisseite setzen.
In der Authoring-Software bei der 2. DVD einstellen dass nicht das Menü, sondern der Film als erstes gestartet werden soll (first play).



Brucewolf hat gesagt.:


> Falls Nur die DVD 2 am Anfang eingelegt wird, sollte das Menü der DVD angezeigt werden und somit die Kapitel.


Wird nicht funktionieren.
Entweder lässt Du die DVD  über first play das Menü oder den Film abspielen.
Für eines von beiden musst Du Dich entscheiden.
Aber mal so und mal so, funktioniert nicht..... dem DVD Player ist es schlicht egal ob und welche DVD vorher eingelegt war.

Denkbar wäre sowas bestenfalls bei einem Software DVD Player, weil es hier ja theoretisch die Möglichkeit geben würde irgendwelche Informationen auf der Festplatte zu speichern.
Aber bei einem Standalone DVD Player gibt es diese Möglichkeit nicht (mir wäre jedenfalls nichts davon bekannt).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Brucewolf (3. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und eure Hilfe!

Das werde ich dann mal checken und mich für die "nur Menü-Variante" entscheiden. Noch eien Frage vorher: mit welcher Software macht ihr denn diese Menüs?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2012)

Brucewolf hat gesagt.:


> Noch eien Frage vorher: mit welcher Software macht ihr denn diese Menüs?


DVDStyler.
Das Programm kann zwar auch Videos konvertieren, aber man hat keine Kontrolle darüber und muss sich überraschen lassen was dabei rauskommt.
Ratsam ist es daher das Video vorher mit seinem bevorzugten Programm ins DVD-konforme Format zu bringen.
Dann muss DVDStyler das Video auch nicht konvertieren und das erstellen der DVD geht entsprechend schneller.


----------

